# Ruby and Eddie pictures



## Candy (Aug 13, 2010)

It's been a while since I have posted any pictures of Ruby and Eddie so here they are. Ruby is 17 months old and Eddie is 11 months old.























This is Ruby. I got her from Tyler Stewart and she has marbled beautifully. She's very outgoing and not shy at all.












This is Eddie (I got him from "elegans" or as some of you know him Douglas Beard). He's a beauty with quite a personality on him.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 13, 2010)

really gorgeous!


----------



## TylerStewart (Aug 13, 2010)

Whew, looking great.... I still have the rest of that group that you picked Ruby from in Anaheim or whenever it was. I'm going to hold on to them to add them to my group. She looks great, I love the blood red head and marbling on her.


----------



## Candy (Aug 13, 2010)

Are any of the others marbling like she is?


----------



## hali (Aug 14, 2010)

lovely pics


----------



## terryo (Aug 14, 2010)

Candy they are both beautiful, but I LOVE that marbling on Ruby. I notice that since Pio is out all summer, his new growth doesn't have any marbling. They are really growing very nice too. That red just screams out at you doesn't it? Wow!


----------



## dreadyA (Aug 14, 2010)

great pictures and gorgeous torts, candy :]


----------



## Candy (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  Yes Terry I know that Dale is not getting any more marbling either and I think some of it is getting darker since he's been outside in the sun. I'm putting Ruby and Eddie out today. It's been very cool in California for July and August thank goodness.


----------



## TylerStewart (Aug 14, 2010)

Candy said:


> Are any of the others marbling like she is?



Some of them are, but probably not as much as she is. She looks big in your pics, but maybe it's just the photos. These others are hovering around the 4" size. I didn't remember her head being that red.


----------



## Candy (Aug 14, 2010)

TylerStewart said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > Are any of the others marbling like she is?
> ...



Yeah Tyler on the 25th of last month she was 4 inches long 2 3/4 inches wide and 8 1/4 oz. She is red but I do also notice what looks to be a little orange at times on her too. Like I said she is very social. So much more then Dale or Eddie. She doesn't seem afraid of much and she likes people. She is growing quite well I think. I'd love to see some of the group if you have any pictures.


----------



## TylerStewart (Aug 15, 2010)

The problem with taking photos of things like that is that I then get a bunch of e-mails from people wanting me to name my price on them, and get their feelings hurt when I turn them down . It's easier just to hide things.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 15, 2010)

Great pics Candy ... and yes the Marbeling is *awesome* .on that cherry! .... Great color combos... with the Bright Red! 
Thanks for sharing ... " although others like to be secretive about the special ones...keep them pics coming .. " I love to see the XTREMES! ... 
* two thumbs up* ...

JD~


----------



## terryo (Aug 15, 2010)

Candy where's Dale? We haven't seen any updates on him lately.


----------



## TylerStewart (Aug 15, 2010)

I like to be secretive. I have things to hide. I have things to prove.


----------



## Candy (Aug 15, 2010)

No hiding Ruby's sisters and brothers Tyler I was going to show her the pictures that you post.  

Thanks JD I think they are very pretty too. 

Terry I will take some of Dale soon and post them.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 19, 2010)

Both Ruby and Eddie are stunning! I can't believe how big they are getting. It seems like you just brought those two tiny little ones home!


----------



## Isa (Aug 21, 2010)

Ruby and Eddie are sooo beautiful! Their shells are perfect, you are doing a very nice job with them!


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 8, 2010)

I must have missed it when you picked up Eddie. I remember Ruby. They are very cute, Candy.


----------

